# Identify species



## CaueLonghi (Sep 15, 2021)

Hello guys, I'm new at frogs community, and these are my first ones that I got when they were just tadpoles from a waterfall.
I really want to know what species they are and how much food should I give them. They are like 1.5cm/0.5 inches
Thanks!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

This is a Poison Dart Frog forum. You MIGHT get someone who knows this, you're more likely to get good information by looking at what amphibians are local to you.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm not sure where you are located, but these look like American Toads. If you are outside North America, this ID is likely wrong!


----------

